# Chicago IL code for wire



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if Chicago electrical code doesn't allow stranded wire in smaller gauges? I always use solid and almost always see solid but still not sure what code says about solid vs stranded.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Look at 18-27-310 in the Chicago code book 
Hint 310.3


----------

